# Need Feedback on website!?



## davmoor (Jun 16, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard or dealt with (link removed)im really just trying to find out more info about the site. Is this a legitimate place to buy golf clubs and equipment? It is a UK based site that will only take a credit card and prices on some things are almost to good to be true. If any one can help i would be most appreciative


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Your link sent my spyware software into a tizzy,so the link was removed. You're going to spend more on shipping than you'll save buying overseas. I've learned that if something seems to good to be true it probably is. Go see your local pro, or a legitimate local retailer, not only will you be able to see and test the clubs you're interested in, but you'll keep your money in your local economy where it will do the most good right now.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi welcome to the forum with a lot of them type of website if it seems to good to be true it normally is some of them companies set up as a us or uk base company but all their stuff comes out of china and is not normally the real thing! Good luck


----------



## davmoor (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks for the welcome and thanks for the advice. you are right on, i did find out that the clubs were actually produced in hong kong...so i guess off i go to my local pro shop!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Where is Kernersville, NC? My daughter's family lives in Cary, a suburb of Raleigh and we get up there 2-3 times a year. Are you anywhere close?


----------



## davmoor (Jun 16, 2010)

Kernersville is in the central portion of NC, between greensboro and wiston salem it is about an hr and a half from cary.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

We hope to be in Cary for my youngest granddaughter's birthday about a month from now. Her birthday is July 20th, so we would probably be there a few days before and a few days after. I'll see if my son-in-law can arrange a golf game and maybe we can find a way to meet up.

I'll write you further when plans are set.


----------



## devehrey (Jul 30, 2010)

I can't really look over the site that you were saying. The link was removed. My advice would be ask any golf trainer about legit online golf shops. You need to make sure that it would be worth every buck. 

_________________
Newcomers to golf will find Golf Shop, Golf Course, Golf Vacations worldwide, Golf Platzreife, and Golfshlaeger very helpful here.


----------

